# snow in PA on Thurs possible



## faceplant (Oct 14, 2009)

"...THEN OFF THE EAST COAST. THIS
STORM WILL PULL LOTS OF ATLANTIC MOISTURE INTO PA ON DEEP
EASTERLY FLOW. THIS COULD LEAD TO A POSSIBLY DAMAGING EARLY-
SEASON SNOW LATE THURSDAY INTO FRIDAY NIGHT. A UPPER LEVEL LOW
WILL LINGER OVERHEAD FOR THE REST OF THE WEEKEND...

it doesn't say where in PA tho

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...D&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=on


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 14, 2009)

Just saw they are predicting a rain/snow mix for Northern NJ for Thursday night.  Maybe the 1st snow for Camelback

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2009)

From Blue's Facebook page


> We're expecting snow this weekend at Blue Mountain! Get your skis and boards ready for the 09-10 season! Keep checking www.skibluemt.com for winter updates!


----------



## faceplant (Oct 14, 2009)

blue mountain............._.the true mountain?_


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2009)

faceplant said:


> blue mountain............._.the true mountain?_


The one and only....MSY....Mad Steezy Yo!



wow....


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 15, 2009)

I just heard on 101.5 that Northern NJ might see some wet heavy snow tonight!


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 15, 2009)

On my way to work this morning, I saw my first mixed precip of the season.  It was mostly rain, but if you paid attention (and since this was Jersey, I had plenty of opportunity sitting in traffic), you could see it bounce off the windshield before melting.


----------



## jbs1677 (Oct 15, 2009)

Herrick Center PA.  5 miles from Elk mountain.  I got a call from my pop who told me its snowing heavily there right now and EVERYTHING is sticking....


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 15, 2009)

Snowing at Camelback - http://www.paskiandride.com/forums/...__242444__s__f5a090ad1d06a99d2bc352f99831bbcb


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 15, 2009)

jbs1677 said:


> Herrick Center PA.  5 miles from Elk mountain.  I got a call from my pop who told me its snowing heavily there right now and EVERYTHING is sticking....



Elk is spodda get 6-9 by am


----------



## andyzee (Oct 15, 2009)

As reported by GSS, snowing at Blue: http://www.skibluemt.com/SkiBlue/the-mountain/mountain-cams.aspx


----------

